# Portable table saw stand



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Not sure if there's what you want in here, might be worth a look
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1561582867/002-2575921-1352027?v=glance&n=283155
Also
Is it the base size that's the problem?
Could you make a plywood base adapter, attach the saw to it, and the adapter to the stand?


----------



## walt1122 (Aug 16, 2007)

Guy at Sears is not looking very hard. I just pulled up your model number 113.298142 and that is a very simple base. I have a base just like it at home. It is holding up my booster pump for my water system. You should be a ble to find something like it at a Sears clearance center or make one out of a couple of saw horses. I have a very old Craftsman saw probably from the 50's that I got a t a flea market and I'm trying to put a set of wheels under it so it is more portable. The saw has got to weigh in at over 200 poubds with motor and extensions. I have to use an engine hoist to lift it by myself. So you should be able to make something work for you if you look around or give it some thought. I just went on E-bay and I think I saw one for you for sale. Try 280586303298. 

Walt


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

you could also go multi functional and use a piece of plywood for the base and the Rockwell Jawhorse to hold the plywood base with your saw on it. Rockwell also makes a saw base accessory for the jaw horse but that will add another $50 to the cost. You can pick up the jawhorse on ebay for around $140 shipped and it is supposed to be an excellent portable clamping device to boot


----------

